# Coolant flush for new radiator install in 87 Scirocco 16V?



## Juice83 (Oct 23, 2009)

Heya folks. I have a 87 VW Scirocco 16V and I popped my radiator last night (great start right). The radiator came out 1 2 3 and I picked up my new one today and am about to start dropping it in. I looked up in my service manual about putting coolant in and I did not see anything about flushing out the old stuff. Does anyone know the best way to get all the old coolant out of the system before I put the new radiator and coolant in? Or for that matter, do I need to do it at all?
Thanks, Justin.


----------



## mcbeal001 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Coolant flush for new radiator install in 87 Scirocco 16V? (Juice83)*

water from a hose. make the garden hose squirt right in there and run it till its all clear coming out.,...


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

i know back from the dead but, i just wanted to say stay away from using city water/tap water/well water and flush out the old coolant with distilled water. it's super cheap and can be bought almost anywhere.


----------

